# Lost



## yotecaller1 (Nov 6, 2011)

8" Mora Swedish Auger. on Osmund Road Near Corwall flooding. ( LAST MARCH )

Well, I know it's been almost a year, but I'll throw this out there just incase someone honest found the Item. A buddy left us on Cornwall flooding to go see if he could find the Elk. Got stuck and my 9 year old son and I had to hike out 5 miles to where my buddy got stuck. We rested several times and must have pulled the auger out when trying to get the chairs out to rest. My son loves Ice fishing and I am a divorced dad, just making it to stay in his life. Sure could use that back. Thanks.

231-347-5292


----------



## yotecaller1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, unbelieveable, I got this back!! Thank you!


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Good to hear. How'd you do no Cornwall? I fish there every once and a while during the summer when we go up north. Usually just decent bass.


----------

